
Surgeon saves boy's life by text - jaydub
http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/health/7761994.stm
======
ObieJazz
Awesome work on the surgeon's part. Is there a reason this couldn't have been
done by telephone, or that text was a better option?

~~~
davecardwell
I saw him interviewed on the news yesterday evening and he said the signal was
too poor to communicate effectively, but texts seemed to go through fine.

Edit: I just wanted to double-check this so found a video of the interview -
it was the voice-over that said the line was poor, not the surgeon himself:
<http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/uk/7762920.stm>

------
mattmaroon
Actual sms text:

"dude u got 2 cut off yr lft arm lolz"

------
mattmaroon
Am I the only one who couldn't stop laughing at the quote "It was suggested
that he had been bitten by a hippopotamus while fishing"?

~~~
cbetz
Actually hippopotamuses are known to be quite dangerous and territorial. Don't
ever go near one.

And yes, I do believe it is "hippopotamuses" (see
[http://www.askoxford.com/asktheexperts/faq/aboutgrammar/plur...](http://www.askoxford.com/asktheexperts/faq/aboutgrammar/plurals))

~~~
mattmaroon
Also, they're very hungry. I know first hand that no matter how many marbles
you feed them, they still want more.

~~~
light3
first hand?????

~~~
mattmaroon
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hungry_Hungry_Hippo>

------
noonespecial
Now _that's_ tech support. I have trouble just getting people to click on the
"start" button by phone.

Hats completely off to these guys.

